# Sound needed



## time2dive (Dec 29, 2007)

I need the sound of a small girl crying. She should sound as if she is frightened.
I also need the sound of a small girl screaming. 
I found a couple of crying girls from some audio sites the sell sound, however they are not quite realist enough.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I didn't find any that sound real either.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Same here - I checked www.soundbible.com and none of the crying effects were quite what you were looking for.


----------



## Batbuddy (Sep 3, 2014)

I have a little girl and have a recording of her crying. I will see if I can find it and send you a copy to see if it sounds like what you are looking for. I could get her to do the scream too. The crying is from when she was 6, she is 10 now. The crying may have some back ground of boys shouting so you will have to see if it is any good. It's legit crying though.


----------



## time2dive (Dec 29, 2007)

I can always try to clean up the audio file.


----------



## Batbuddy (Sep 3, 2014)

Here is a clip to try. I hope it attached right. It is shorter than I remember, but I bet you could splice it.


----------



## redcrowdesign (Jun 25, 2007)

There you go:

https://freesound.org/people/MadamVicious/sounds/218184/
https://freesound.org/people/thatkellytrna/sounds/425776/

This is technically a female pretending to be a little girl, so what I recommend is to run it through a few filters, raise the pitch a bit, tweak the frequency and you're all set.


----------

